# DVI-D to HDMI connector?



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> you could use an hdmi switcher. Is it a function you are gonna be using much? if so whats the reason for want to connect the phone to screen/


I'm thinkin' all this sounds pretty cool...

Plug in to what you love: Stream audio and video from your tablet or smartphone, or display content on your larger monitor screen, with the HDMI (MHL) port. Plus, conveniently charge your handheld device at the same time.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> you could use an hdmi switcher. Is it a function you are gonna be using much? if so whats the reason for want to connect the phone to screen/


Thanks, I'll look into that as well.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Use vga for the computer and hdmi for the iphone.


I was hoping you'd chime in...with vga, do you also need the audio cable? I assume yes.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> I was hoping you'd chime in...with vga, do you also need the audio cable? I assume yes.


Yeah you do, but does your monitor have built in speakers? If so get a vga cable with a Siamese 3.5mm audio cable.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah you do, but does your monitor have built in speakers? If so get a vga cable with a Siamese 3.5mm audio cable.


yes, built in speakers - so this is one cable?

and for the iphone5, lightning to hdmi or mhl? or is this the same when it comes to cables.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Does your phone support MHL? Because if not you are travelling down this road for no reason. Like Inner said you could use VGA for the monitor and HDMI MHL for the phone. 

If there is only a single port you will need an hdmi switch if you want to have the phone and computer on HDMI.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khLGsdxOtME

This video makes it seem like you need additional hardware and cables to use the MHL with your phone.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

superseal said:


> yes, built in speakers - so this is one cable?
> 
> and for the iphone5, lightning to hdmi or mhl? or is this the same when it comes to cables.


http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD826ZM/A/lightning-digital-av-adapter?fnode=45


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> yes, built in speakers - so this is one cable?
> 
> and for the iphone5, lightning to hdmi or mhl? or is this the same when it comes to cables.


Lightning to HDMI, MHL is overly complicated on an iPhone but it allows you to charge your phone at the same time.

The vga audio cable is just a headphone style cable attached to a vga...nothing special but saves a little clutter.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> *Does your phone support MHL?* Because if not you are travelling down this road for no reason. Like Inner said you could use VGA for the monitor and HDMI MHL for the phone.
> 
> If there is only a single port you will need an hdmi switch if you want to have the phone and computer on HDMI.
> 
> ...


Good question, it might not. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's one that will inject power. http://www.crutchfield.com/S-uawjNIx7i7u/p_530HDMI5/Soundstream-HDM-i5-Cable.html


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

For the hassle it seems like it would be easier to just watch what ever is on your phone on your PC and just buy another charger for your desk to charge your phone, since that is really all this MHL is going to allow you to do, but that's just how I would do it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Lightning to HDMI, MHL is overly complicated on an iPhone but it allows you to *charge your phone at the same time.*
> 
> The vga audio cable is just a headphone style cable attached to a vga...nothing special but saves a little clutter.


I suppose for when you're streaming movies and such so you don't kill the batteries?... So if get this right, it just lightning to hdmi? that will charge the battery?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> I suppose for when you're streaming movies and such so you don't kill the batteries?... So if get this right, it just lightning to hdmi? that will charge the battery?


When the hell are you ever going to plug your phone into a monitor?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> I suppose for when you're streaming movies and such so you don't kill the batteries?... So if get this right, it just lightning to hdmi? that will charge the battery?


Yes, but to use the power injecting cable your HDMI display has to be MHL compatible.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> When the hell are you ever going to plug your phone into a monitor?


In the winter when i'm sitting on my ass when I should be working :laughing:

I might stream a movie or two, you never know :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Yes, but to use the power injecting cable your HDMI display has to be MHL compatible.


yes, which it is.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> In the winter when i'm sitting on my ass when I should be working :laughing:
> 
> I might stream a movie or two, you never know :whistling


No you won't, you will just use the computer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> yes, which it is.


Just about all new ones are.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> No you won't, you will just use the computer.


I know, probably on CT asking stupid questions as usual :laughing:


----------

